# How to remove goo from wall



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Goo Gone, Ooops, and Krud Kutter are commercial products that come to mind. If you can get the bulk of it off, rubber cement thinner from an art supply store might do the trick and of all of them it will be least likely to leave its own residue.

Test a tiny section behind the frame before going after the whole drip. 

You are probably going to have to clean the residue, spot prime and touch up paint no matter what you use. Good luck! 

That wall must get really hot to melt a rubber bumper like that.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Goo Gone, Ooops, and Krud Kutter are commercial products that come to mind. If you can get the bulk of it off, rubber cement thinner from an art supply store might do the trick and of all of them it will be least likely to leave its own residue.
> 
> Test a tiny section behind the frame before going after the whole drip.
> 
> ...


Thanks! And great idea about testing a section behind the frame first. As far as the wall getting hot, while the radiator IS hot, the wall (like all walls in our house) is uninsulated, so the wall wasn't hot (I checked). Nonetheless, there it is. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why a rubber bumper?
A felt stick on pad would be better.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Why a rubber bumper?
> A felt stick on pad would be better.


Absolutely! That's what I have replaced them with. The rubber bumpers are what came with the frame.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

*The results (at least so far)*

Here's a before and after picture. I carefully scraped off the bulk of the goo, then at sdsester's recommendation used rubber cement thinner to get the residue off. That stuff worked great. For now, I may leave it as it is -- my wife is afraid that, as dirty as the wall is since it was painted so many years ago, that spot priming and painting (even with the exact same paint) will look even more different than the rest of the wall than it does now. She may be right -- if you look carefully you can see the vertical bands of dirt where hot dirty air flowed up the wall due to the radiator below. Fresh paint in just that one place would look lighter. It's not perfect, I know, but it's a lot better than before, and hardly noticeable like the goo was unless you get up close like I did for the picture. At some point we will re-paint the entire room. Thanks for your help again.


----------

